
Open Letter to Apple - MediumCool
https://medium.com/@davepell/open-letter-to-apple-ed3acc4dbf96#.86dtpxx7g
======
ClassyJacket
You got one. It's called the MacBook. If you need more USB ports or processing
power, it's the MacBook Pro - which is lighter and smaller than the MacBook
Air.

The fact of the matter is, non USB-C ports are going away on just about
everything. Aside from maybe needing an adapter, the current lineup is pretty
much better in every way.

Personally the thing that put me off the new MacBook Pro was the ridiculous
price. If that, or the lower battery life, is your problem, I can understand.
Wait it out. But just saying "There's no MacBook Air" ? Well... the MacBook
and the MacBook Pro cover what the Air was.

